# FC?



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey everyone!
  I won't be able to go to a con for a couple years now, but when I can go, I'm thinking of Further Confusion. Anything I should know about the con (remember, I'm practically a noob here)?
Thanks! Oh, also, who lives near the con? I want to go with some nice, friendly furs who don't resort to destructive means of entertainment (drinking, drugs, sex, etc.) in order to have fun!


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi ^.^

This is my first year of going to FC, but if I like it, I'll probabky end up going the following years.  I live in the East Bay, so you're welcome to come along with me.


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah! HOpe I'll see you some day!


----------

